# Personal Message - Array Error



## martint235 (5 Dec 2010)

I'm trying to send a message out but keep getting an Array Error. Is there a fault or have I done something wrong?


----------



## Shaun (7 Dec 2010)

Could you please post the details of the error so I can check in the software developer's forums?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


> Could you please post the details of the error so I can check in the software developer's forums?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun



Hi Shaun, 

It just says 

*The following errors were found*
Array

This personal message has not been sent




in a kind of red box at the top of the message,




Cheers




Martin


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2010)

Shaun,

Please ignore me. I'm stoopid!!! I was ignoring the 5 people thing cos I thought I'd seen conversations with more people than that. I reduced it to 5 and it's happy, just sent out two messages instead of one.

Thanks

M


----------



## Shaun (7 Dec 2010)

Glad it's sorted Martin, but a bit disappointing that the error report was so vague - it doesn't make much sense to an end-user when it goes red and says "array".

One of the things I don't like about this software is the way errors are presented - they're very technical and oblique in nature and not really useful to forum members who aren't IT bods. 

I'll mention it in the developer's forum as they may be able to finesse the error reports.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (13 Jan 2011)

I've just had the same error message myself. "Array".
But I was trying to PM a single existing recipient.


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Jan 2011)

*UPDATE:*

I've found that the bug only affects the Cyclechat and Classic skins.
*In the IP Board skin, the error message displays correctly.*
I haven't tried any of the other skins.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2011)

What is the full error message please Pete?

And have you now managed to send the PM or is it still erroring?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> What is the full error message please Pete?
> 
> And have you now managed to send the PM or is it still erroring?
> 
> ...


Sorry Shaun, I can't answer that until I learn why I had a post removed on P&L.
Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2011)

It should be obvious why I removed your P&L post, but if it isn't send me a PM and I'll tell you why.

If you can't send me a PM because of the error, then you are going to have to tell me what the error is so I can fix it.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> It should be obvious why I removed your P&L post, but if it isn't send me a PM and I'll tell you why.
> 
> If you can't send me a PM because of the error, then you are going to have to tell me what the error is so I can fix it.
> 
> ...


All right Shaun. I really don't know what you mean by 'error' here. There is no error, in the IP skin I was told exactly what the problem was.

Do you mean, the absence of a 'user-friendly' message when working in Classic skin? Exactly the thing which you yourself complained of on the IP community forum? In that case, you already know what the 'error' is: it is that the software simply displays the word "array" without any explanation. I.e. exactly as Martin put it, above.

If you mean, what was the 'correct' error message, the one I got when I tried the action under IP Board skin, well you know the answer to that too. It was in the attachment of the post which you removed.

Hope this helps. Again.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2011)

The original array error was because Martin was trying to send to more recipients than his user account allowed.

The issues you have had is different, but equally now resolved as you know what the full message is.

Thanks for pointing it out, I'll address it with the skin designer as it obviously isn't placing the error messages in the template placeholder as it should.

I'll PM you regarding your removed post.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

